# More Ammo



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering if everyone is seeing more ammo on the shelves. I have been to Wal-Mart this week and have seen .22LR, 9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP on the shelves everyday. Now they may sell out of .22LR shortly after the truck unloads but more is there the next day and the other calibers are staying on the shelves.:smt082


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, in my area of Indiana, the .22 LR is still few and far between. Other calibers are doing better now...except for .380 ACP is still a little on the scarce side.


----------



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

I've noticed that here where I live wally world restocked as well, they had .22, .40, 9mm, .45. They were completely out of all of that. Rural king seems to have built up their stock too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a link to check you local WalMart for ammunition supplies(not 100% perfect but close):
http://ammo-can.net/


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yesterday, the local Walmart here in Commerce, MI had 22LR for the first time in a long time. They would only let me buy 3 boxes of 50 rounds. It was too high at 6.49 for a box of round head lead (not plated), but I bought it anyway, just so I'd have something to shoot in my Ruger 10/22 and Mark II.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I was paying 3.49 for a box of CCI lead standard velocity ammo here in Athens, GA they are getting a shipment in tomorrow and I am going to buy 300 rds of Yellow Jackets just to have.
I am so glad that shooter in DC didn't use an AR but CNN said that he used a AR 12 Gauge just so they could start the anti-gun talks again.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here in kentucky were still out of stock everywhere. Its slightly deppressing. Just got my first gun and i cant even fire it yet


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

youngvet24 said:


> Here in kentucky were still out of stock everywhere. Its slightly deppressing. Just got my first gun and i cant even fire it yet


Sorry to hear about the 22 ammo shortage on KY. It's tough here in MI too, but if you are willing to pay a premium price or be at the store hours before it opens, and stand in line, you can at least get something to shoot. Having a new gun you that you can't shoot must be driving you crazy.

I was at Gander Mountain last week and the Manager in the gun department wouldn't sell 22 LR ammo unless you bought a gun too. When you bought your gun you should have said, "I ain't buying unless you sell me a couple of bricks too". It's sad that things have degenerated to this point, but you can blame the president for the current run on guns and ammo.


----------



## Agonnazar (Mar 9, 2014)

Cabela's usually has some. It's expensive and you can only buy one box at a time, though. Shipping makes it even more expensive. I got a 500 box for 24.99 when I bought my 10/22 a couple weeks ago at Gander Mountain. The sales guy said they had one 500 brick for every .22 on the shelf, so if you did buy a .22, you had some ammo to put through it. They didn't have any extra, though


----------

